# Forums over gezondheid en welzijn > Kanker Forum >  Column: Last van brandend maagzuur? Vermijdt dan zeker deze voeding!

## FRANCOIS580

Als gevolg van een ongezonde (lees te vette) voeding kampen vele van ons met brandend maagzuur of reflux. De gevolgen van maagzuur verminderen niet alleen je leefkwaliteit. Op termijn kan brandend maagzuur oorzaak zijn van meer ernstigere aandoeningen zoals kanker aan je slokdarm. Nochtans kun je zelf veel doen om maagzuur te voorkomen of te stoppen, zelfs zonder geneesmiddelen. Met een aangepaste voeding en voldoende lichaamsbeweging behoort brandend maagzuur zo tot het verleden! 

Met brandend maagzuur stuurt je lichaam een signaal uit het het problemen heeft met het verteren van bepaalde voedingsstoffen.
Maagzuur wordt aangemaakt in je maag en bevat een soort slijm dat je maagwand moet beschermen tegen maagzuur.Na een maaltijd wordt voldoende maagzuur geproduceerd om je voeding doeltreffend te verteren. 
Maagzuur en een branderig en pijnlijk gevoel in de maag ontstaat wanneer de slijmlaag van je maag is beschadigd en zo je maagwand onvoldoende bescherming biedt. Als gevolg hiervan wordt het voedsel onvoldoende verteerd.

*Slokdarm onbeschermd tegen maagzuur*
Je slokdarm beschikt niet over zo’n beschermende slijmlaag tegen maagzuur. Komt er toch maagzuur in je slokdarm terecht, dan krijg je last van brandend maagzuur. Gelukkig heeft niet iedereen last van brandend maagzuur in zijn slokdarm. De belangrijkste oorzaak van brandend maagzuur is een slecht werkende sluitspier in je slokdarm. Deze sluitspier zorgt er voor dat je maaginhoud mét maagzuur in je maag blijft. Functioneert je sluitspier niet zoals het hoort, dan ontstaat in de meeste gevallen een kleine.../...

Lees verder...

----------

